# i know this will sound crazy but....



## CARTER281 (Feb 9, 2007)

what is there to do in or near orlando for a 5 year old and 2 1/2 year old i know the obvious answer is disney but what if we wanted something diffrent?
is there anything else besides the disney resorts, i know islands of adventure but isn't really for older kids. i know of sea world too but thats all i can think of. anyone else have suggestions/ideas


----------



## #1 Vacationer (Feb 9, 2007)

We're not Disney fans either - 2 years ago, we spent the day at http://www.fun-spot.com/.  Our children were the perfect age - 1,3 & 5.  It's not crowded, and not too big but soooo much fun for the kids!  Check out their website.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 9, 2007)

*Some Orlando Timeshares Have Lots To Do For Kids.*




CARTER28 said:


> what is there to do in or near orlando for a 5 year old and 2 1/2 year old i know the obvious answer is disney but what if we wanted something diffrent?
> is there anything else besides the disney resorts, i know islands of adventure but isn't really for older kids. i know of sea world too but thats all i can think of. anyone else have suggestions/ideas


Last month our nephew was at Vistana Villages with his wife & 2 daughters ages 8 & 10.  They had so much fun on site at the resort that they skipped 1 of their planned theme park days.  

Click here for the story of how The Chief Of Staff resold their 2-day park tickets so nephew & family could buy 1-day tickets & have a few dollars left over. 
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Detailor (Feb 9, 2007)

Both Island of Adventure and Universal Studios have attractions that are aimed at younger children - the Nickolodeon area, Kidzone and ET at USF and the Dr Suess area at IOA.  All of the Disney parks also have sections that are more appropriate for younger visitors.
How about visiting Disney Quest in the westside section near Downtown Disney?  And Downtown Disney can be fun, too, with the neat Legos scuptures and the opportunities to build something at the Legos store.  
Don't forget to take full advantage of the pool(s) and any activities or recreational opportunities at your resort.
There are several miniature golf courses around the Orlando-Lake Buena Vista-Kissimmee area.  
We always visit the BoardWalk area near the Swan and Dolphin hotels.  You can ride the boat for free (they run between EPCOT, BoardWalk, and Disney MGM Studios).  Or ride the surrey bikes (NOT for free!). 
Try one of the water parks - Disney has two super water parks (Blizzard Beach and Typhoon Lagoon) and both have areas that are targeted at younger children, and there's Wet N Wild on I-Drive in Orlando.
Take them to the beach.  Cocoa Beach is about an hour away in an easterly direction.
Find Lake Eola Park in downtown Orlando.  They have some pedal swan boats to rent and I'm pretty sure that there's a playground area.
Go to Celebration, just off Route 192 in Kissimmee near I-4.  This was an experimental community that I think Disney started but is now a real community and is a fun place to explore and get away from the hectic theme park nature of the general area.
I'm sure others will offer some even better ideas, but I'd suggest that you explore the area and see what takes your fancy.

Dick Taylor


----------



## wackymother (Feb 9, 2007)

Sea World! That's the main reason we want to visit Orlando. We love Sea World! Also there's a very good science museum in Orlando that's kind of like a children's museum.


----------



## Mel (Feb 9, 2007)

Orlando Science Center

http://www.osc.org/

Two adults and a child will cost $40 - 2 and under free.

If you have a membership to a local science center, you might get in free.  They are part of the ASTC passport program, which offers free reciprocal entrance to all member museums.

For more information go to astc.org http://astc.org/members/passlist.htm
and look for a local museum to join, or join any museum - the cheapest family membership I have found is $35 at the Anniston Museum in Anniston Alabaman (which means it pays for itself with your first visit to the Orlando Science Center, then allows you a full year of access to museums near home as well!).  You can even join online, and pay by credit card or Paypal.


----------



## shagnut (Feb 9, 2007)

What about Gatorland? An original attraction.  shaggy


----------



## BGRed (Feb 10, 2007)

Just got back from a stay at Vistana Villages with our 4 1/2 year old twins.

Day 1: Seaworld - they loved the shows and there were two specials in play...a buy a day, get an extra day free and adults at kids prices.  There is a huge play area that the kids should love.

Day 2: Pool at Vistana.  The Vistana Villages has a very nice large pool and a "smaller" pool in the back, newer section. This "smaller" pool is larger than most hotel pools. Both are heated. They also have playgrounds at both areas.

Day 3: Disney Magic Kingdom.

Day 4: Pool at Vistana.  Movie by the pool.

Day 5: Cocoa Beach

Day 6: Pool at Vistana in morning -- Seaworld in afternoon.

We did take the info on the science museum in case of a rainy day. We are members of our local children's museum, so could have gotten in free/discounted.


----------



## jehb2 (Feb 11, 2007)

*Not crazy at all*

We did 8 days of Disney this past year.  With 8 days during a non-peak time we were albe to take it nice and easy and we did have al ot of fun.  By, the last two days my 2 year old spent most of the time at Poo's Corner (playground).  I too would love to go back to the HGVC timeshare on International Drive but I really have no desire to go back to Disney at least for another 5 years.


----------

